# i am trying to tuck 13x7 reverse offset wires on my 03 town car



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey guys I have a 2003 town car it is set up with fast bags (7 switches) I have 13x7 reverse offer wires on it but they poke way out! How can I get them to tuck? Please help


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm got reverse 14s on my 90 tc & they don't stick out like that DAM ,are you running spacers an adapter, the only way you probably will get some rims to tuck will be to roll some standards ( non reverse )???


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

You got some big ass spacers on those wheels, makes the car look like a FWD from the 90s. That looks horrible. Run some 14x6 reverse with no spacers and some 175/75r14 or 175/70r14 tires.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm diggin the bolt on wires. They do stick out excessively! Did you have other wheels that required a spacer adaptor? Might want to pull one and see.


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks guys.....I hate the way they poke out the guy at the shop told me he had to order those big ass spacers because they were hitting my calipers I'm going to try 14x6's standard and see what happens... I went with bolt ons because I drive it a lot and was told knock offs loosen


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> Thanks guys.....I hate the way they poke out the guy at the shop told me he had to order those big ass spacers because they were hitting my calipers I'm going to try 14x6's standard and see what happens... I went with bolt ons because I drive it a lot and was told knock offs loosen


14x6 reverse not standard.


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

I just got a message from bopper....don't know how to open it I'm new to the forum lol....anyway anybody selling some 14's if so let me know


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=R14x6


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Smh


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lol you need to chassis swap with an older model to get those wheels to tuck.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought 97 town car spin del swap? Been looking at those rides my self. Fuck 14x 6


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

No doubt I've been talking to a guy that built a 94 tc Lowrider.....he just told me he would do a spindle swap and it should take care of I wanted to keep my 13's now I think I can


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Although they are rwd, '03+ town cars have a fwd offset so they are going to stick out. You need to do a frame swap homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

camm c said:


> No doubt I've been talking to a guy that built a 94 tc Lowrider.....he just told me he would do a spindle swap and it should take care of I wanted to keep my 13's now I think I can


Have you looked at the frontsuspension on your car?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

So if I want a bubble top. Best to stay with 98-02? For a low :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lone star said:


> Have you looked at the frontsuspension on your car?


best advice.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> So if I want a bubble top. Best to stay with 98-02? For a low :dunno:


Yes, in 2003 they changed the frame.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> So if I want a bubble top. Best to stay with 98-02? For a low :dunno:


simon. but do a 03 and up front end clip swap carnal


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

camm c said:


> Hey guys I have a 2003 town car it is set up with fast bags (7 switches) I have 13x7 reverse offer wires on it but they poke way out! How can I get them to tuck? Please help


There's a couple topics on this a couple diffrent ways to do it but gonna be some dollas and fab work but they look bad when there done, cause there is not many on the streets cause of that reason


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

So a spindle swap will not work? I've got so much money invested in it already!!!!!!!!! If spindle swap won't do the trick I'm selling it and buying a 02....I just had a custom hood ornament made for it also (1959 Lincoln premier) all chrome its nice.....I love my ride just want those wheels to tuck


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks rob LBC! So the 14x6 reverse should tuck? With or without spindle swap? I'm definitely not going to do a frame swap I looked at those of wires they are nice what size tires should I get I want white walls


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> Thanks rob LBC! So the 14x6 reverse should tuck? With or without spindle swap? I'm definitely not going to do a frame swap I looked at those of wires they are nice what size tires should I get I want white walls


175/75R14 or 175/70R14


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, first thing to do is look at your suspensions like listed above. I would not get rid of the car, those are nice if it was just swapping spindles everyone would be doing these. But it's more than that more work and more dollas I forgot a couple of the guys names in Arizona and cali that done them but ones name is slim on the bumper all one word good guy, and do a search there's I was gonna get one. Don't sell it just put the work in and keep it and I can almost guarantee you will have the only one of that year at a show.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

No, just build it, that's the best part having something diffrent, and you already in there


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/357295-04-lincoln-town-car.html


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

OK cool thanks guys!....I out airbags on it 8 compressors 13 and 1/2 gallons of air 7 switches so my suspension is all custom ....I love my ride I'll post pics of the trunk as well...


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

You guys are awesome.....looks like a frame swap is gonna have to happen what year frame? And how long does something like that take? Plague you've been a lot of help thanks for the info....roblbc that's a dope tc man that's what I'm trying to accomplish


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> You guys are awesome.....looks like a frame swap is gonna have to happen what year frame? And how long does something like that take? Plague you've been a lot of help thanks for the info....roblbc that's a dope tc man that's what I'm trying to accomplish


1998-2002


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

plague said:


> Sorry for the confusion, first thing to do is look at your suspensions like listed above. I would not get rid of the car, those are nice if it was just swapping spindles everyone would be doing these. But it's more than that more work and more dollas I forgot a couple of the guys names in Arizona and cali that done them but ones name is slim on the bumper all one word good guy, and do a search there's I was gonna get one. Don't sell it just put the work in and keep it and I can almost guarantee you will have the only one of that year at a show.


the other guy from az his name is willie-yum place that did the fab work with out doing a frame shop was franks hydraulics in Phoenix az both good dudes


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...hardlined-patterened-roof-white-new-post.html


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/212156-franks-custom-hydraulics-new-post.html


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks man.....is Willie - yum on lay it low or do I have to google him. Does anyone have his contact info?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

He's on lil go into that thread and you can PM HIM really cool dude


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks ill look him up and pm him I hope I can get it worked out


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you have a link to willie-yum's thread? I tried to find it but cant find it..I am new to the forum


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dude not to discourage you but if u havent even looked at the front end on that car i wouldnt jump off into a full frame swap, its labor and fabrication intensive. not saying you cant do it. there is a reason why theres only a handful of 03+ towncars as lowriders. if u dont want the wheels to stick out put some 17-20 inch fwd wire wheels and they will tuck and look good too, and go with the bagged theme. just my 2 cents. good luck


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

camm c said:


> Thanks ill look him up and pm him I hope I can get it worked out


Just go into that first link I posted and click on his name it will say send message click that...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lone star said:


> dude not to discourage you but if u havent even looked at the front end on that car i wouldnt jump off into a full frame swap, its labor and fabrication intensive. not saying you cant do it. there is a reason why theres only a handful of 03+ towncars as lowriders. if u dont want the wheels to stick out put some 17-20 inch fwd wire wheels and they will tuck and look good too, and go with the bagged theme. just my 2 cents. good luck


Very good points


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

It already has bags I put about 5 grand into 8 compressors 13-1/2 gallons of air 7 switches 5.0 mustang engine new interior the list goes on and on but I hate the way those rims poke out I font do the work I'm at the mercy of the shop it goes too.....I may sell it and work on a Fleetwood but I love my Lincoln or maybe just go with 17's


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> It already has bags I put about 5 grand into 8 compressors 13-1/2 gallons of air 7 switches 5.0 mustang engine new interior the list goes on and on but I hate the way those rims poke out I font do the work I'm at the mercy of the shop it goes too.....I may sell it and work on a Fleetwood but I love my Lincoln or maybe just go with 17's


If you really like the car then don't give up on it. Another option is to run 15x7 wire wheels with 195/60R15 Whitewalls.


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Would fwd 14x6 standard offset and spindle swap poke out less? I love my car I drive it just about every day I just don't like the way those 13's poke.....if not I'll sell it


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Really I'm up for that ......do they won't poke ? I'll order them tomorrow! Thanks dude that made my night lol


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Standard or reverse offset? Dude I'll order them tomorrow!So you dont think they will poke?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> Would fwd 14x6 standard offset and spindle swap poke out less? I love my car I drive it just about every day I just don't like the way those 13's poke.....if not I'll sell it


Use a 14x6 reverse or 15x7 standard. You can also with your current spacers use 13x5.5 reverse.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

reverse offset wheels are going to poke out no matter what. 14's will just be bigger wheels poking out


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

fool2 said:


> reverse offset wheels are going to poke out no matter what. 14's will just be bigger wheels poking out


x2


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

silent7905 said:


> x2


The 13x5.5 will be a noticeable difference from what he has now. The 14x6 reverse will allow him to remove the huge spacers.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Standards look gay on TCs. Go with 20s or something. That's a whole lotta compressors


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> The 13x5.5 will be a noticeable difference from what he has now. The 14x6 reverse will allow him to remove the huge spacers.


i don't think he's running spacers. those wheels are just going to stick out like a honda. look at stock 2003 lincoln wheels, there's no lip. the lugs are pretty much flush with the fender 








if you have a 7" dish the wheels will stick out 7". if you have a 5.5" dish the wheels will stick out 5.5"

the only thing to do is this, and i don't think these will fit over the brakes


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

I talked to some guys at a shop in Vegas today from the link that was given to me on the forum...he said if I use the spindles and calipers from a 89 tc and a rear axle from a tc then my reverse 13's will tuck do you guys agree or think I'm just wasting my time?


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> If you really like the car then don't give up on it. Another option is to run 15x7 wire wheels with 195/60R15 Whitewalls.


Would look dope. It has the mass for 15s.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

camm c said:


> I talked to some guys at a shop in Vegas today from the link that was given to me on the forum...he said if I use the spindles and calipers from a 89 tc and a rear axle from a tc then my reverse 13's will tuck do you guys agree or think I'm just wasting my time?


it hasn't worked for anyone else


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn.....OK well if 15's is the only option that's it I guess,you sure they will tuck? Or may 14's I just don't want to go 17-20 .anybody looking to buy a town car?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

camm c said:


> Damn.....OK well if 15's is the only option that's it I guess,you sure they will tuck? Or may 14's I just don't want to go 17-20 .anybody looking to buy a town car?


15x7 standard will tuck.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

camm c said:


> Damn.....OK well if 15's is the only option that's it I guess,you sure they will tuck? Or may 14's I just don't want to go 17-20 .anybody looking to buy a town car?


Throw 20"+ on it and the brothers will swoop it up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Frame swap that bitch


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fool2 said:


> it hasn't worked for anyone else


sucks, glad I got my lunch money.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

camm c said:


> I talked to some guys at a shop in Vegas today from the link that was given to me on the forum...he said if I use the spindles and calipers from a 89 tc and a rear axle from a tc then my reverse 13's will tuck do you guys agree or think I'm just wasting my time?


I'd call franks hydraulics in Phoenix. I mean he's the only one that has built one that looked bad ass with no frame swap all fab work. Fuck any other wheel but a 13 homie : )


----------



## camm c (Aug 9, 2014)

I called franks hydraulics he told me what to do with out having to do a frame swap he's a cool guy....he linked me up with a guy named junior were getting started on the project Friday pics on the way I can even post the schematics so anyone else with this problem can do it with out all the research thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice glad you got it figured out


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

SICC!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

HELL YAH KEEP US POSTED


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm a little late Cam but I found your topic. Don't worry homie we'll get you right. If all works like I heard I will post all the pics with details for all the homies cause this question seems like it's asked all the time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

any questions feel free to send me a pm.....i'll help any way I can


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> any questions feel free to send me a pm.....i'll help any way I can


Thanks Homie, should be starting on it this weekend.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I got everything swapped out and got 13x7s to fit with no spacer and only had to grind the edge of the caliper bolts up front. I will post pics later tonight or tomorrow after I bleed the brakes and get this thing stopping properly. The rear tires tuck under the fender without a problem the front are a little close to the fender lip but they still fit in the fender instead of sticking out like they did before w the 2" spacers. This is on a bagged 2003 towncar and I did the spindle swap using 91 Town Car hardware and a rear end from a 98 Town Car. There was more work than just swapping the spindles but I'm sure most of the people who install hydro's can do it without a problem. We will probably pull the air bags off in a couple months and install juice then I will build custom Control Arms mounts up front and call it a day on juice.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

pics pics!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll post pics after I wash it in the morning for sure.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm doing an 04. Did you do a 4-link in the rear when you swapped rearends?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

1SIKMAG said:


> I'm doing an 04. Did you do a 4-link in the rear when you swapped rearends?


Just get u a 90's frame when u do the swap so there's no extra work involved since they already come with upper and lower trailing arms like on a g-body or cadillac.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

crucialjp said:


> Well I got everything swapped out and got 13x7s to fit with no spacer and only had to grind the edge of the caliper bolts up front. I will post pics later tonight or tomorrow after I bleed the brakes and get this thing stopping properly. The rear tires tuck under the fender without a problem the front are a little close to the fender lip but they still fit in the fender instead of sticking out like they did before w the 2" spacers. This is on a bagged 2003 towncar and I did the spindle swap using 91 Town Car hardware and a rear end from a 98 Town Car. There was more work than just swapping the spindles but I'm sure most of the people who install hydro's can do it without a problem. We will probably pull the air bags off in a couple months and install juice then I will build custom Control Arms mounts up front and call it a day on juice.


post pics of this new game changer


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

lone star said:


> post pics of this new game changer


I'm waiting on pics & the schematic he mentioned. I need that since I really don't want to do the frame swap.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Pics are coming, I ran into an issue when I took it on a test drive Saturday evening with the lower ball joint not being as secure as I like since they had to be flipped. I want this to be safe so I pulled the front apart again to address the lower ball joint. I'm making some 2 piece rings using large 2" grade 8 washers that I will weld together so I don't have to use the flimsy snap ring that comes with the new Ball Joints. I hope that will keep it tight and in place. It has been a lot more work than I thought it would be but I'm persistant and hope to have it wrapped up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this real life?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Still no pics? Hummmm


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Still no pics? Hummmm


:facepalm: Anyone else?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

fuckin a, take some pics while you're working on it. People are going to make a run on newer Lincolns if this swap is easier than the whole frame



crucialjp said:


> Pics are coming, I ran into an issue when I took it on a test drive Saturday evening with the lower ball joint not being as secure as I like since they had to be flipped. I want this to be safe so I pulled the front apart again to address the lower ball joint. I'm making some 2 piece rings using large 2" grade 8 washers that I will weld together so I don't have to use the flimsy snap ring that comes with the new Ball Joints. I hope that will keep it tight and in place. It has been a lot more work than I thought it would be but I'm persistant and hope to have it wrapped up in the next couple of days.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry guys. I work a 8:30am - 5:30pm and got a family so I've only been getting only a couple hours in the garage in the evening so progress is slow. I'm working on this for the homie around my 3 other projects I also got going on so don't worry pics are coming.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

:drama: We're all anxiously waiting lol..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

1SIKMAG said:


> :drama: We're all pointlessly waiting lol..


Fixed :thumbsup: no work was put in. At least it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Fixed :thumbsup: no work was put in. At least it doesn't seem like it.


LOL, homie


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Still no pics?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

RobLBC said:


> Still no pics?


Sorry Homies, been crazy busy lately but I will try and post em up after work today.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally got a chance to get the pics uploaded so I wanna get em up for everybody. This was the car when I first saw it


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

This is when I got it to my house to start on it.   

A close up of the rear


Close up of the Front


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

One last one b4 I get to the parts


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

For the front I got everything off a 91 Lincoln Town Car at Pick and Pull.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

For the rear I got a rear end from a 98 Town Car from Pick and Pull


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I picked up the car on a Sunday but because of my job schedule I wasn't going to be able to get to Pick and Pull till the next Saturday so In the meantime I decided to grind the rear calipers to see if I could get the 13's to fit. So heres some pics of how that came out.




I was able to get it to fit with more grinding than I felt safe with but since I was planning on swapping the rear anyway I just wanted to try it. It still set to close to the fender and if I kept it like this i was going to roll the rear fenders out.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally to the tear down. The last shop put 2" spacers all the way around.

For the most part the work by the last shop was ok.
The rear end

They used strut bags up front


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Ready to tear down


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

When I came to ball joints I decided to stick with the 03 Ball Joints. The ball joint had a little seat in the factory spindle.

On the bottom

I busted on the trusty rotary tool and put a little recess on the 91 spindles on the top and on the bottom since the lower ball joint would be flip now.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Cut the sway bar mount on the 91 spindle so I could fit the nut on the ball joint.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Sand blasted the parts and put a coat of black paint on em


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Uppers pressed in

Had to beat the lower ball joint in since I couldn't get the press to work in the control arm after flipping the ball joint.

Put the clip on the ball joint

Both ball joints pressed in


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

The next day I got the spindles and rotors mounted and the front mocked up


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

The front had massive toe out so I tried trimming the end of the tie rod but it still wasn't enough.

At this point I decided to shorten the tie rods so that I can get the tires straight. I took off the tie rod and went around trying to find DOM to make some sleeves for the tie rods but nobody had it. I ended up going to a machine shop and they took some 1 inch solid round stock and bored a 3" piece with an ID of 9/16".

I cut it 1" pieces once I got it home to use as a sleeve over the part I would cut

Drilled a hole in it so I could put a roset weld in the middle of the two pieces


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Cut the tie rod about a good 1 1/2"


Prior to welding it up


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

The whole time I had this car it was raining alot causing delays so I ended up welding it up in between lightening one night, lol 

Tie rod shortened and painted up


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Got the rear end pulled

Pulled the drive shaft to clean it and get it painted

I sand blasted and painted the rear end I got from Pick and Pull. Here's a side by side of the 03 rear end and the 98 rear end which is a few inches shorter.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Cut the bottom cups off the 03 rear end and mounted them on the 98 rear end.

Test fitting the 13's. Don't mind the mess in the back ground I will be straightening it up after this job.

Close fit but no scrub!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Got the rear end back under the car.

Tires back on and it's back in the fender where it's supposed to be.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm trying to post the pics in order but I actually did the rear end before I shortened the tie rods so the next few pics are of when I first put it on the ground after only doing the spindle swap and rear end swap.

Here you can see how bad the toe out was even after cutting 1/2" of the tie rod bolt end. I was happy with how the rear set finally he can drive laid out in the rear without tearing up his tires!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are the first pics back on the ground after shortening the tie rods and getting the tires pointing straight.

It has some camber laid out but the tires straighten up when aired up.

Looking much better than when it first pulled in


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Well it was finally time for it first test drive.

To make a long story short I took it for a spin around the neighborhood and on my way back the car dropped to the ground all of a sudden. After getting out I found the lower ball joint pulled through the lower control arm. The spring clip that is supposed to hold the ball joint in the control arm was not working because of how the ball joint was now flipped. I jogged to the house and grabbed my jack and tools and a extra spring clip and put it on and got it back to my house. I was glad I decided to test drive close to the house if I had took it on the road that could have been ugly.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Tossing a few in of the drive shaft I missed earlier. My wife got it ready and painted it for me while I was bolting in the rear end.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

On to address the lower ball joint. I decided to widen the groove where the spring clip is supposed to sit.

I found some steel bushings at tractor supply that had a 1 1/2" ID which was almost perfect for the ball joint


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I got the ball joint pressed back in and the widened groove set right where I wanted it almost level with the recess in the lower control arm.

I cut the bushings in half and started to fit them in the goove.


Double stacked I figured would make a nice collar that couldn't pull through


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here the last shot. I welded the two bushings together and then welded it also around the ball joint groove.


And that's it. Gonna keep an eye on the collar for the lowers still but so far it seemed really strong and didn't seem to flex when I tested it. I did make the mistake of having the calipers on the wrong side at first so I kept bleeding it and couldn't figure out why the pedal was so soft. After I got that right it's stopping like it should. I found also the traction control was an issue that made the car sputter and stall so that has to be turned off when driving to fix that. I know this application is different cause most want to do this with juice but that can be done with some fab work as well.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:good job


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:good job


Thanks Homie.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice build up, great pics. If you can do it in your driveway, I'm sure any shop can take your lead and improve on the process.

Did the rear trailing arms bolt right back up? Looks like the mounts line up


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

lowlowlow said:


> Nice build up, great pics. If you can do it in your driveway, I'm sure any shop can take your lead and improve on the process.
> 
> Did the rear trailing arms bolt right back up? Looks like the mounts line up


Thanks homie, The trailing arms bolted up to the rear end without an issue. The brake lines will need to be swapped to fit the 98 brake line bolt in the rear and 91 up front. Since this was on a budget I used my rotary tool and enlarged the 03 brake lines hole to fit the 98 and 91 bolt and it worked fine.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Kool shyt bro. That came out really good..

Looks like ima go get me a 03 tc.!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you sir have done work......lookin good


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Homies, I'm just glad it worked out! I just talked to the homie earlier and he got it aligned today so it's all good and straight now.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

There were a few gotchas that made things take longer like in order to pull the lower control arms you have to remove the top hard line on the rack and pinion steering first then remove the whole unit in order to remove the bolt holding in the lower control arms, smh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So any profile shots of the front wheel. Looks like they stick out a lil bit but looks 10x better. Good work


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Hats off homie. You put in MAJOR work


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn, looks good. i didn't think it was going to get done that quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

lone star said:


> So any profile shots of the front wheel. Looks like they stick out a lil bit but looks 10x better. Good work


These are the only other pics I have of the front


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Some test drive footage


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

fool2 said:


> damn, looks good. i didn't think it was going to get done that quickly. :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the videos. 
I would imagine for hydros a '97 & earlier rearend would need to be used for the higher lock up, 3-wheel, etc. Since '98+ has that panhard bar.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

It's a watts link. And you would have to change the TA mounts on the frame to match up if you went with the older style rear end since it uses a trainglated 4 link.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I like the work, but I would not trust that lower ball joint. It's always a little sketchy even pressing new ones into aluminum control arms because the bore enlarges and the press fit is compromised, the snap ring is never designed to hold the ball joint in it's just a safety measure.

If you fabbed some custom lower control arms you could retain the ball joint correctly or even run a totally custom one. Not bashing the work I think it's pretty cool just my thoughts on that lower ball joint.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> I like the work, but I wouldn't not trust that lower ball joint. It's always a little sketchy even pressing new ones into aluminum control arms because the bore enlarges and the press fit is compromised, the snap ring is never designed to hold the ball joint in it's just a safety measure.
> 
> If you fabbed some custom lower control arms you could retain the ball joint correctly or even run a totally custom one. Not bashing the work I think it's pretty cool just my thoughts on that lower ball joint.


Thanks homie, I appreciate the tips because it was my first time working with cast arms like that. He wants to remove the air ride in a few months and install juice so the plan would be to remove the entire aluminum engine cradle and fab a new one from steel and some custom lowers. Stay tuned, if it happens I'll post up pics of the build.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

crucialjp said:


> Thanks homie, I appreciate the tips because it was my first time working with cast arms like that. He wants to remove the air ride in a few months and install juice so the plan would be to remove the entire aluminum engine cradle and fab a new one from steel and some custom lowers. Stay tuned, if it happens I'll post up pics of the build.


I think that is a great idea! You could make it extremely sturdy and a direct bolt in or fab it however you want.

Those cradles come out super easy just hang the motor from the top.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I forgot about this topic


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes my brother has broken lots of the aluminum a arms once you speed up front they will snap


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure someone can make some steel lowers, like Krazy Kutting or something..


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

umlolo said:


> Yes my brother has broken lots of the aluminum a arms once you speed up front they will snap


Yep I wouldn't trust running any more PSI than he does now and I wouldn't even think of putting hydros on without building custom lowers.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

The white '05 Frank's did has juice. Same flipped balljoints & claims it does 36"...


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

1SIKMAG said:


> The white '05 Frank's did has juice. Same flipped balljoints & claims it does 36"...


Yeah your're right you can see it in the pic below. The cylinders is mounted coil over and bolted through the stock shock mount. I called them for tips before I started. Can't argue with that cause they know what they are doing for sure. Heard they showed out during the LV Super Show after hop this year.


----------



## creolered (Jul 4, 2014)

View attachment 1426538
This is my 01 Town Car. Swapped a 94 Crown Vic spindle, rotor, caliber, and bought some new brakes. Make sure the vehicle you swap with has ABS. My 13X7 do hit at all! Just did it 2014 for Super Show! Oh yeah almost forgot, your gonna need what's called a spoon. 1 for each side. Got mines at Black Magic in the LV. Give'm a call.
View attachment 1426554
That's the tuck, and your bound to get a good roll!


----------



## creolered (Jul 4, 2014)

View attachment 1426562
This is on my 02' Town Car. As you can see, the upper Gold Part (The spoon) acts as an extender, and assist the fork A-arm. The do Break on Street Hoppers but I'm not tryin to kill this car.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That's all well known by now, this is for an 03, which is totally different




creolered said:


> View attachment 1426538
> This is my 01 Town Car. Swapped a 94 Crown Vic spindle, rotor, caliber, and bought some new brakes. Make sure the vehicle you swap with has ABS. My 13X7 do hit at all! Just did it 2014 for Super Show! Oh yeah almost forgot, your gonna need what's called a spoon. 1 for each side. Got mines at Black Magic in the LV. Give'm a call.
> View attachment 1426554
> That's the tuck, and your bound to get a good roll!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

creolered said:


> View attachment 1426538
> This is my 01 Town Car. Swapped a 94 Crown Vic spindle, rotor, caliber, and bought some new brakes. Make sure the vehicle you swap with has ABS. My 13X7 do hit at all! Just did it 2014 for Super Show! Oh yeah almost forgot, your gonna need what's called a spoon. 1 for each side. Got mines at Black Magic in the LV. Give'm a call.
> View attachment 1426554
> That's the tuck, and your bound to get a good roll!


Yeah the whole swap is a lot easier for the 98 -02 TownCar. It all changed in the 03 and newer TC, they don't use the spoon like the older TC's which is why this topic got started.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Good info!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

WstSideLincoln said:


> Good info!


Thanks, homie. It's been a couple months now and this is was done on a daily driver. It's held up well and can be seen dipping all over town. He has it up for sale now cause he wants to get an old school. $8k OBO w 5.0 Mustang Motor, New Interior, Stereo, Full Air Ride and show trunk and some new 13" KO's.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, it's a new year and I guess things have been too easy lately so we are going to complicate things and pull the bags and juice this ride. I'll post up pics of the build when I'm done, I hope to wrap it up in a month or so, so check back.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Well it took me longer than a month due to a lot of work and family issues but here's the first couple sneak pics. All custom fabbed front thanks to info from Will and Frank at Franks Hydraulics out in AZ.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Those guys do great work, Wills old Lincoln was nuts! Definitely one of a kind and maybe the first one out there.


----------



## aztlandreams87 (Jun 7, 2013)

Do a frame swap from a 96 town car and will take care of all ur problems homie I got homie of mine who has a 03 and we will be doing a frame swap on he's we are going with a 96 frame homie. And get 89 and down upper and lowrer a arms and spindles for the front homie.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

aztlandreams87 said:


> Do a frame swap from a 96 town car and will take care of all ur problems homie I got homie of mine who has a 03 and we will be doing a frame swap on he's we are going with a 96 frame homie. And get 89 and down upper and lowrer a arms and spindles for the front homie.


Start on page 5 homie. We could have done the frame swap but we knew that wasn't the only solution to building an 03 or newer TC. There could be a lot more of these out there if ppl only knew they didn't have to swap frames to lay and play. I will post more pics as I can in the topic I started for it.


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^ You did a good job homie !!!!!!!!!!!! Towncar is A1 now mine had couple issues with extender on end front stroke but I figured it out! 
Lock up on front is crazy high! Love the car would it take more work than just putting a bridge in rear for standing 3? & doing the axle ? If it will I wont car is to clean to mess up!
would it be better use powerballs in front instead of hyme joints?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Hydrorida63 said:


> ^^^^^^^ You did a good job homie !!!!!!!!!!!! Towncar is A1 now mine had couple issues with extender on end front stroke but I figured it out!
> Lock up on front is crazy high! Love the car would it take more work than just putting a bridge in rear for standing 3? & doing the axle ? If it will I wont car is to clean to mess up!
> would it be better use powerballs in front instead of hyme joints?


Yo homie hit me up in a PM, I told the original owner to have whoever bought the car to call me because he didn't have me fix everything after the accident. I only repaired the lower control arm ball joint then I think he had somebody else come over and fuck it up. Add to that he didn't know enough about the install so I figured something would go wrong if he had somebody else touch it. Last I talked to him he told me you bent the cylinders and messed up some stuff. Either way if you have any questions hit me up, I have a soft spot for that car cause that's the only one like it that I know of on the East coast.
Irie Vybez


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Hydrorida63 said:


> ^^^^^^^ You did a good job homie !!!!!!!!!!!! Towncar is A1 now mine had couple issues with extender on end front stroke but I figured it out!
> Lock up on front is crazy high! Love the car would it take more work than just putting a bridge in rear for standing 3? & doing the axle ? If it will I wont car is to clean to mess up!
> would it be better use powerballs in front instead of hyme joints?


To stand 3 you need to 4 link the rear, the factory watts link is holding it back. I would go with 16's and put a slip spring on the drive shaft. I wouldn't chain it but if you want to put a bridge in you can. And you can't run powerballs up front unless you tig weld them to the lower arm since they are aluminum. The hyme joint works best to mount the front cylinders because the front doesn't require the articulation the powerball offers for the rear. Hit me up if you have any more questions, I'll be glad to give advise.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone still on here that can help? I recently bought some 15 supremes reverse and was wondering if they will tuck with this swap? I have an 08 crown vic, same Suspension as the linc in the thread.


----------



## Lowlife44 (Jun 9, 2018)

Chris_lobo08 said:


> Anyone still on here that can help? I recently bought some 15 supremes reverse and was wondering if they will tuck with this swap? I have an 08 crown vic, same Suspension as the linc in the thread.


 If you got 15x7 reverse they should sit the same as his 13x7's did if you do the same swap.


----------

